# New Appendix Mare



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

This is my new 6 year old Appendix registered mare. She is just a trail horse for my daughter and I and we bought her because of her kind and laid back personality, but I was wondering what you guys thought of her conformation. 

Sorry that she isn't looking ahead in her pictures... she wanted to follow me.  We need to work on ground tying, apparently!

Also, she does have a pretty deep cut on her right hind in front of her hock- so if you see swelling, thats what its from. We purchased her like this (owners no longer wanted her because it would scar).

Thank you for your input!


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone? :/


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I like her! Very pretty mare, I'm glad you guys have her if the other people didn't want her because of her scar!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That's a sorry-blanket~ blank excuse to get rid of a horse! She looks good to me-like her markings. Is she as short as she looks? I like a nice, compact horse. And being a mare is icing on the cake-to me!


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Their main goal was to put a show record on her, and then use her as a broodmare. Once she cut her leg, they put her up for sale because she couldn't be shown with the scar that is going to be there now. They even said something to me about how they were going to let her tail grow through the winter (if she didn't sell) and cut it off because they could make two fake tails out of it!!  Poor baby! She needs her tail to get rid of flies! 

She is about 15 hands. When I look at her, I see light bone in her legs, and a straight shoulder. Other than that, I'm pretty oblivious.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Such a beautiful girl. Like others have stated, its extremely sad that someone would get rid of a horse just for that reason. Goes to show you that not all people see horses as equal creatures and thats quite the shame on them. At least now she will have a wonderful life with your daughter and yourself :} I hope to see some more pictures of her very soon!


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you very much for your input!


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

She's cute, I like her  I think you guys scored on that pretty little girl. She is light on bone, but not badly. Her shoulder is steep, but not by far the worst I've seen. Ver cute little lady, glad you guys got her so she can be appreciated


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes. Light in bone and a bit upright in the shoulder. She also seems to stand over a lot of ground. She needs a LOT of trotting up hills on a loose rein to build her abdominal muscles which will help to fill in her back. 

I also see her a bit back at the knee and a bit light behind. 

I wonder what they were showing this horse in? Buckskin classes?


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you, Elana and Chickenoverlord!

Elana, when you say that she seems to stand over a lot of ground, what do you mean exactly? Shes long? Sorry... I'm learning! 

She wasn't shown yet- she's 5, and they had bought her with the intention of showing her on the Buckskin Circuit. They hadn't had her a year before she cut her leg all up. They always refered to her as a buckskin, but to me, she looks dun. Am I wrong?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I would call this a buckskin (which is a dun). 

Yes. She is long. 

I just don't see fancy show horse here so that is why I asked. A nice, useful horse for sure, but show? Not really.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

They didn't say, and it didn't interest me enough to ask.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Elana said:


> I would call this a buckskin (which is a dun).


Actually buckskin is not a dun. Buckskin is a bay with a cream gene. Dun is a different dilution than the cream gene. A horse can be bay with both cream and dun (dunskin), but a horse with cream, but without dun is a buckskin and a horse with a dun gene without cream is a bay dun (often refered to as just a dun).

I believe (but don't quote me on this) that the buckskin association allows duns to compete.

OP I think your horse might be smokey brown dun (cream + dun on a brown base) bit without photos in natural light and from behind to see the dorsal stripe I can't say for 100%. Looks rather dark for a bay based dunskin, pale for a bay dun, and those legs are pretty distinctly barred for just a buckskin.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is a picture of her dorsal stripe.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Hmmm... That is a pretty smudgy dorsal for a true dun (some horses get a 'fake dorsal' which is called counter shading). You might post her to the genetics thread and get their opinions. A photo of her from straight behind would be helpful. On a true dun usually the dorsal continues in to the tail and is very crisp in the edges, which your horse's is not. She shows other signs of sooty, which can cause counter shading and the shoulder markings.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

What do you guys think that she is best built to do?


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

she's suited to do anything, western gaming or hunt. With good conditioning, which she lacks now, I expect she will get some good muscle without too much bulk so might be fairly quick and agile. Lots of assumptions but certainly nothing wrong with her to hold her back from any discipline.


----------

